# using a .22 squirl and rabbit hunting



## mtherabbthuntr (Feb 18, 2008)

Is a .22 to powerful to use squirl hunting I have shot many with mt air gun and I just got a new .22 Winchester Wildcat and didn't want to shoot one and have it explode.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think 22s are the most popular squirrel gun out there 
if your worried about it aim for the head


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

I have been hunting a few years and have found I prefer a .22 cal for squirrel, the main thing is to put a good scope on it and practice the basics of good shooting. A good .22 with scope you can make head shots all day long, this means no meat gets wasted.
No in the fall when there are still allot of leaves on the trees some people like to also use a shotgun with # 6 for both rabbit and squirrel. 
To shoot a rabbit with a .22 I find that I like to sneak up through the woods and find them sitting and hit them by surprise, if you decide to walk a field for them I would suggest a shotgun.


----------



## Sweetnutts (Mar 6, 2007)

My friend, one could even go to the .17hmr for the Oh Mighty Tree rat.
At the end of the day it is just a matter of what kind of shooter are you, and how far out you can go to confirm the head shot.

Personally, I have taken head a shot with a .22 at many ranges, as in 20 yards or as far out as 100 yards. At the end of the day, one could go further depending on the shot, range and ambient conditions, but is it really worth it...

I personally enjoy the fifty to eighty yard shots more so for the pure rush of the kill, after all its just simple thing to remember, HEAD SHOT IS EITHER A CLEAN MISS OR A CLEAN KILL....

Practice with the ammo you are going to hunt with, dial the gun in to hit bottle caps at a minimum of 30 yards with optics. Depending on the power of the optics, I prefer the 3-9 or the 4-12 one can hit 1/3 with with ease at 100 yards out on a rest.


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

all i use is .22 for hntin them tasty things. like said earlier just aim for the head. that way you get less meat damage and if you miss he just might be lucky enoughto live another day..... depending how bad you want him :sniper:


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i love using a 22 for squirrrel. i just use a fixed 4 scope. i dont really see the need of a 3-9 or 4-12 because most of your shots wont be over 50yds. (in my experince most of my shots where between 20-30 yards.) and for practice i usually plink empty shotgun shells from 50 yds. as for rabbit a 22 may get irritating. in my area they like to hang around shrubs and bushes so they stay hidden pretty good till you spook them out and when you have a 22 with a scope you pretty much just point and start shootin


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Crosshunt, the secret to finding those rabbits before they bolt is by taking a few steps at a time, then stopping, and looking around for a part of the rabbit. An ear, a tail, a nose, etc. Don't look for the whole rabbit, because they like to hide and you probably won't see the whole thing.

mtherabbthuntr,

A .22 will work perfectly for rabbits and squirrels, and with your Wildcat, it should be no problem at all as long as you sight it in correctly, use ammo that's accurate out of your gun, and practice as much as you can. As was said before, try for the head. If you don't think you can get the head on a strange angle or distance you're not used to, then go for a chest shot, right behind and slightly under the front shoulder. It'll kill 'em just as good and you'll be on your way.

:sniper:


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

i agree completely :beer:


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Hunting from ranges as close as 10 yards to as far out as 120 yards its a matter of what works for you. Find a gun, ammo and scope that you like best. Then when you are confident enough go out and hunt and only shoot at a range you feel you can make a head shot with.

.22 .17MII or .17HMR can kill rabbits and squirrels at many ranges, its more about what you can do. Example if you can't shoot long distances than a .22 is more than fine. I enjoy shooting my MII at targets out to 120 yards. Find what works best for you and practice to make yourself better. Thats the best advice I can offer to anyone.


----------

